# Infinity Kappa Green!



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

Anyone else have an affinity for the Infinity Kappa series that was green? I never owned these, but they were really nice products. I always bought more expensive products, but I always loved the look and it was at a time Infinity/Harman seemed to care about the products they were offering. The manuals were really packed with information then. 

I guess it is the green. I still miss the Alpine green buttons!


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

Big fan of the old infinity stuff, back in the days when they made good stuff!!

Never had a chance to listen to these green subs... I still use the old infinit kappa home stereo speakers, kappa 8.1 vII 

Totally agree miss those green alpine days!


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

Still a fan of the Kappa Perfect 10.1s.


----------



## WilliamS (Oct 1, 2016)

I had them (5x7) in the rear shelf of my old car, way way back. After a year they warped badly but sounded amazing still. They were great for the price back then, and if they were the same today I would not hesitate to buy again.


----------



## finbar (Feb 1, 2009)

I had the green 6.5" coaxials

And a green 12


----------



## kenyer (Aug 20, 2015)

I have the Infinity Kappa 8.1's also but they are being unused at present and I listen to music through my Kappa 8's almost dailey. I had Infinity 6.5 in coax in the doors and 5x7's behind the seat of my 97 Chevy pickup and powered them with the green buttoned Alpine head unit..I think my cousin is still using the system. I sold him the truck 6 yrs ago and the system was about 6 yrs old then


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Had Kappa Coaxs in my truck I bought from Crutchfield in 1997, then I got bit by the bug and got ID horns and MBs lol.


----------



## Loudy (Nov 10, 2010)

I had a pair of the 6.5 coaxes as well in an old Ford Probe running off a Punch200 and they screamed. They forced me to upgrade my subs. I squeezed in the Decware Wicked One with a pair of old Xtant 10's in it with a Directed 1100D. I wouldn't say SQ was my priority back then!


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Loudy said:


> I had a pair of the 6.5 coaxes as well in an old Ford Probe running off a Punch200 and they screamed. They forced me to upgrade my subs. I squeezed in the Decware Wicked One with a pair of old Xtant 10's in it with a Directed 1100D. I wouldn't say SQ was my priority back then!


Ah Xtant, that brings back memories


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm a sucker for the green Kappa'a too. Back in 95a frowns had a set of the 6x9 coax's in his car (rear deck) and I thought he had two 10's in the trunk. He was subless and I was blown away. Great bass out of those. He later got the 5 1/4" coax'a for the front.


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

Sadly, I need to sell my collection. They are up on ebay if anyone is interested. 
4" comps, 5.25" coax, 6.5" midbass, 10" subs, and 12" subs. 

Infinity Kappa Green Cone old school lot 4" components, 6.5" midbass, 5.25" coax 50667368616 | eBay

(2) INFINITY KAPPA 120.1se old school green cone 12" subwoofers | eBay

(2) Infinity Kappa 100w.br green cone old school rare subwoofers 10" pair | eBay


----------

